# New Three Cylinder Shay



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have GREAT NEWS for those interested in the new THREE CYLINDER SHAY.
I spoke with Cliff of Accucraft, he said the new boiler and burner design is much more efficient than the older THREE CYLINDER SHAY even though the gearing is the same. 
I then called Mark of Silver State Trains and ordered a THREE CYLINDER SHAY, with a chuffer,. He told me that he is really thrilled with his and at DH he got 45 minute runs. And he is more knowledgable than anyone else I know. 
The not so great news is, the THREE TRUCK SHAY is probably more than a year out. I still have two on order.
Christmas in March. LG
I feel I must add, the shipping for the loco from Silver State Trains is free, Does life get any better than that?
I capitalized hoping it would be easier to comprehend. thank you


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

THREE CHEERS for Nick! 

Best of luck with your new engine!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hope there will be some running at ECLSTS


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

According to FEDEX it will be delivered on Saturday, yes I am excited. And it's always great to talk to Cliff and Mark, straight talk and no BS. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

s-4, thank you.
Just to keep my excitement at a pitch, I track my purchases daily. Mark sent it directly from his location in Henderson Nv, which probably shaved a day off the shipping time. LG


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Congratulations it looks and sounda like a wonderful model.
As for the three truck Shay? More than a year out? Probably more than two I would suspect. 
The Heisler is not here yet and for 1:20.3 I have not even seen a sample of the C-18 which supposedly is further along.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Loma, your estimate is probably closer to reality, That makes me even happier that I got this one now. LG
it is now in Texas, still predicted for Saturday, but I am skeptical. If not, just a couple more days of anticipation.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

UPDATE: the Shay went from Tx to MO then on to Ohio. Still on time for Saturday. Saturday seems more realistic now. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

UPDATE, went from Ohio to Pa, then to Barrington NJ now "on truck for delivery" excitement peaks. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

It arrived, and a beautiful working model it is, I will boil water in it tomorrow.
Just a couple of things to add that even the pseudo expert didn't: The lubricator is adjustable and the shipping container is easily used as a carrying case with just the addition of a handle. From my prospective, the fuel tank isn't much bigger than on the 2 cylinder shay. It is round and horizontal vs square and vertical. 
thank you to Accucraft and Mark of Siver State Trains, great dealing with those you can trust. LG


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Virginia, and Nick, too,
There really is a Santa Claus. He drives a brown truck, and sometimes a red, white, and blue one as well.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry if I misled anyone, the fuel tank Is in the bunker, just round not square.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nick- There was a new 3 cyl Shay at ECLSTS. It had a run on the Aikenback steamers layout. I took photos, will post later today when I empty camera of way too many train photos! Great looking engine!

Jerry


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I do agree it is a great looking locomotive. Nice feature added that my 1st two cylinder shay didn't have is the plate over the front truck to keep the exhaust residue from dropping on it. 
Also the steam discharge tube is back to the SAFETY one with the pinched top that was not provided with the Fairymead. I did purchase a Chuffer for this one. 
I haven't attached the steam dome parts or the generator exhaust pipe yet. 
With a new locomotive my first steam up is on rollers so I can see all the actions and make sure it is functioning properly and without any visible leaks. 
Over all it does appear to be a well constructed and detailed working model.
Pics attached and if any one has a particular view they would like to see, that either Jerry or I haven't posted please don't hesitate to ask. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess there are only so may pics one can post in one posting. I only have one more, the side view of the truck showing the low gearing. Even I can probably walk around and keep up with this one. LG


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nick at al;
Here are a few shots from the test run of the new Shay at ECLSTS 2015


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nick- Yes this is one sauntering slow loco. I was not running it so i do not know the throttle setting, but it sets a deliberate pace for sure

Jerry


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, thank you. Do you have any other pics of the ECLSTS?? I'd be interested as I'm sure others would also that couldn't attend.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

You are welcome, Nick, I do have photos, as I am sure many other do also. Downloading today, between unpacking and looking at my new acquisitions.  Will post photos later today I hope

Jerry


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, are any of your acquisitions something you are willing to share along with your pics??


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Sure Nick, I have a thread on the show and plan to post there later today


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Nick Jr said:


> I guess there are only so may pics one can post in one posting. I only have one more, the side view of the truck showing the low gearing. Even I can probably walk around and keep up with this one. LG


Nick, nice solid trucks. I am glad that Cliff got them made in brass after his intervention. Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Naptowneng said:


> Nick at al;
> Here are a few shots from the test run of the new Shay at ECLSTS 2015


Haha, it seems they even got the wood relief correct way unlike on the Climax;-)!! Good job!! Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Nick Jr said:


> Jerry, I do agree it is a great looking locomotive. Nice feature added that my 1st two cylinder shay didn't have is the plate over the front truck to keep the exhaust residue from dropping on it.
> Also the steam discharge tube is back to the SAFETY one with the pinched top that was not provided with the Fairymead. I did purchase a Chuffer for this one.
> I haven't attached the steam dome parts or the generator exhaust pipe yet.
> With a new locomotive my first steam up is on rollers so I can see all the actions and make sure it is functioning properly and without any visible leaks.
> ...


Nick, thanks for this detailed photo collection! One thing I cannot see is if there is a superheater on this Shay. Could you please check for me? Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi, If you were looking for a 'superheater', I'm sorry to say, there isn't one on this locomotive. The steam from the throttle valve goes to the adjustable lubricator and then directly to the FWD/REV valve and then equaly to the cylinders. There is no piping in the boiler to add additional heat to the steam as on other locomotives. I tried my best to get pics of the steam routing but they all came out somewhat vague, sorry.
AND yes the wood planking is in the right direction, which after a short track test run will be painted to look like wood, as I have done with my other two 2 cylinder Shays. And another yes, thanks to Cliff's intervention to make the trucks out of brass instead of pot metal, they do seem more detailed than my other 2 cylinder ones, and have real springs. And In addition on mine, some of the things like the lubricator and reversing levers will be painted black to kind of hide them. 
Be more than happy to answer any more ??? LG


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Nick, Thanks for all the additional info. It sounds like you will be busy painting yours to look more realistic - sounds good! 
Regarding the superheater, indeed I expected that there isn't one. This is a typical setup on a Shay. Aster also did not plan one on their Alishan Shay Mk2 but I convinced them to make one and told them how to do it. I will talk with Cliff about making one on the WSL Shay. 
Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi, not trouble at all. A superheater on the WSL will be great, Hopfully with your expertise they will take your advice, thank you LG


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi:
Seems like the only Shay superheater path is a U-turn in the flue, adding a 2nd hole in the burner flange for the SH pipe exit then the SH heads on to the cylinders. Imagine some modification to the poker burner what with considerable flue space taken up by SH pipe in the Shay's relative small diameter single flue. Might also possibly involve (one or more); wire mesh on/in the poker, a gas jet size change and/or augmenting the burner secondary air port. Lighting th burner could also be problematic given the SH piping reducing the air flow/circulation in the flue. This all assumes using a standard Accucraft SH pipe diameter of 3mm. A smaller diameter pipe might mitigate the area taken up in the flue but also bring about an added set of issues and problems, such as increased back pressure(?).

The looped SH would definitely dry out the steam with the HS pipe passing by the burner twice. The inevitable resulting question seems to be, does the SH passing by the burner twice then have not one but two possible coking points?

All speculation, or how I would conceive of adding a Shay SH.


Beyond that ...
In a time past on MLS someone added a second SH to an articulated locomotive having two flues and only one SH, adding a second SH in the second flue with a SH pipe U-turn. The reason for the overall SH length in that design was so the steam to each engine would travel the same distance thus the timing of the steam to each engine would be the same.

Anyone remember who did it and what locomotive was involved? Or possibly the owner might speak up - ideally maybe a couple of pictures (all would save my OCD side having to forever search all the MLS archives (possible/accessible) and possibly my own archives to find the thread. I have this vague idea it may have been Bill Allen it sounds like something he would do.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Nick and Chris, it seems that there is at least three of us wanting a superheater on the WSL Shay. I am sure that Accucraft will take note of this! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

zubi said:


> Nick and Chris, it seems that there is at least three of us wanting a superheater on the WSL Shay. I am sure that Accucraft will take note of this! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


Zubi;
One less. I think a superheater is of limited, maybe not any, value or benefit in a Shay for a number of reasons. A SH, particularly a doubled up (U-turn) design (I described in an above post) greatly complicates the burner breathing and disrupts the flue air flow which then needs fixing. A SH will not extend run time. 

Tinker time is better spent on means of extending the run time. First on my list would be making one or more improvements to the burner efficiency a proven technique to extend run times.


----------

